# Male Convict With Red Tail ??



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I was looking at one of my small male Convicts today and I noticed that he has some orange or red in his tail fin. I've never noticed this on male Cons before. I googled for some info about this. I came up with several things. Some people say they are "Flametail Convicts", some say Honduran Red Points, and then some say they are a Red Devil / Convict hybrid?? I honestly have no idea. I'm 100% sure it's a male. He's only about 2". Here are some pics.....got any ideas??

Thanks


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

From my experience Convicts can vary quite a bit when it comes to looks and color. However, yours in particular does look to have some HRP in it...


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah looks like he has some HRP in him


----------

